# Immigration Laws too harsh....



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Harsh Laws - rather interesting

It may be harsh to some of you, but wait till you read the last line...

How does this sound?

There will be no special bilingual programs in the schools, no special ballots for elections, all government business will be conducted in our language.

Foreigners will NOT have the right to vote no matter how long they are here.

Foreigners will NEVER be able to hold political office.

Foreigners will not be a burden to the taxpayers. No welfare, no food stamps, no health care, or other 
government assistance programs.

Foreigners can invest in this country, but it must be an amount equal to 40,000 times the daily minimum 
wage.

If foreigners do come and want to buy land that will be okay, BUT options will be restricted. You are not 
allowed waterfront property. That is reserved for citizens naturally born into this country.

Foreigners may not protest; no demonstrations, no waving a foreign flag, no political organizing, no bad-mouthing our president or his policies, if you do you will be sent home.

If you do come to this country illegally, you will be hunted down and sent straight to jail.

Harsh, you say?

The above laws happen to be the immigration laws of &#8230; MEXICO!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/03/15/world ... ref=slogin

Felipe Calderon had his press conference with President Bush yesterday, and it's clear who wears the pants in our relationship with Mexico :roll: .

Some interesting tidbits came out in the meeting with the media...such as Calderon has family in the United States, supposedly legally. And illegal aliens send $20 billion back to their country from the United States. Hmmmmmm ... I wonder if that's after-tax money?

There are also some interesting statistics about the Mexican invasion of America.

*One in 10 Mexican citizens lives in the U.S. Repeat ... 1 in 10! Half of the 4 million people that live in Calderon's home state are here in the United States. The $20 billion they send home is second only to oil revenue as the #1 national source of income.*   

Unbelievable. At yesterday's press conference, Calderon lied, when speaking about the illegals: "We want them to come back; we want them to find jobs here in Mexico. We miss them. These are our best people. These are bold people, they're young, they're strong, they're talented." Uh-huh....right. He forgot to add that they're also criminals. All of them. Every single Mexican who illegally crosses into the U.S. is a criminal.

*Oh ... and don't forget that these criminal aliens are responsible for about 25 deaths a day in this country .. half by violent crime and half by drunk driving.* :******:

Let that number sink into your heads ILLEGAL MEXICANS KILL MORE AMERICANS DAILY THAN INSURGENTS IN IRAQ DO :sniper:

If all of the illegal aliens in the United States went back to Mexico (a scenario we can only dream about,) then Mexico wouldn't get the $20 billion, plus Mexico would then have a huge social services problem trying to take care of them.

And despite all of this, there stands President Bush at the press conference...agreeing with everything Calderon says. :eyeroll:

In the face of all of this rhetoric Bush was intent on doing all he could to appease those who enable and promote the Mexican invasion of the U.S.

Addressing El Presidente directly, Bush said: "In the debate on migration, I remind my fellow citizens that family values do not stop at the Rio Grande River, that there are decent, hardworking honorable citizens of Mexico who want to make a living for their families. And so, Mr. President, my pledge to you and your government, but, more importantly, the people of Mexico, is I will work as hard as I possibly can to pass comprehensive immigration reform."

*Translation: OK, here you go: "I will do all I can to secure amnesty for the Mexicans who have already illegally crossed the border into the United States, and we'll try to make it easier for more of you to follow."*
I can't believe I voted twice for this jackass...

So once again the Mexican government takes no blame for their weak border security and the 12 million criminal immigrants invading our country. Thanks guys.

*And oh, by the way, when is somebody going to ask the president of Mexico why so many of its citizens want to leave their country? Oh, and the Mexican president compared our border fence to the Berlin Wall. Wrong...the Berlin Wall was to keep people in....we're' trying to keep people out. Big difference.*

In fact, Bush opposes the border fence and wants to give amnesty to all of the illegals in the United States. :******:

It's now evident that Mexico runs our border policy...not us. The corrupt Mexican politicos tells us to jump...we ask how high. *They complain about our border fence, Bush runs down to Mexico City and puckers up. Pathetic*. uke:


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Recently large demonstrations have taken place across the country protesting the fact that Congress is finally addressing the issue of illegal immigration

Certain people are angry that the US might protect its own borders, might make it harder to sneak into this country and, once here, to stay indefinitely.

Let me see if I correctly understand the thinking behind these protests.
Let's say I break into your house.
Let's say that when you discover me in your house, you insist that I leave.
But I say, "I've made all the beds and washed the dishes and did the laundry and swept the floors.
I've done all the things you don't like to do.
I'm hard-working and honest (except for when I broke into your house).
According to the protesters:

* You are Required to let me stay in your house
* You are Required to add me to your family's insurance plan
* You are Required to Educate my kids
* You are Required to Provide other benefits to me and to my family
* I will do all of your yard work because I am hard-working and honest, (except for that breaking in part).

* If you try to call the police or force me out, I will call my friends who will picket your house carrying signs that proclaim my RIGHT to be there.

* It's only fair, after all, because you have a nicer house than I do, and I'm just trying to better myself.

* I'm a hard-working and honest, person, except for well, you know, I did break into your house.

* And what a deal it is for me!!!

* I live in your house, contributing only a fraction of the cost of my keep, and there is nothing you can do about it without being accused of cold, uncaring, selfish, prejudiced, and bigoted behavior.

* Oh yeah, I DEMAND that you learn MY LANGUAGE!!! so you can communicate with me.

Why can't people see how ridiculous this is?! Only in America ...if you agree, pass it on (in English). Share it if you see the value of it.

If not blow it off......... along with your future Social Security funds, and a lot of other things.


----------



## duckchaser (Jul 23, 2003)

IMPEACH BUSH :******:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I sure would like to see them dump Bush. I am so sick of him I could uke:

Bush has the right idea about the war on terror, but completely looses his brains when it comes to illegal aliens. Right now our border is like trying to carry water in a sieve, and he thinks that is security. Give me a break.

I'm just as ticked at the democrats for running extreme left socialists like John Kerry. Can't one party grow a brain. It's like dumb and dumber.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The real problem is its not just Bush. That would be fixable.

The congress knows full well how the majority of people think about this issue and that they are against amnesty ect.

This is a perfect example of what I'm always saying about the congress and politicians.

Their number one priority is increase or retain power, the hispanic vote can swing the balance of power either way due to the nearly equal political divide of citizens in this country.

So neither party dares to do the right thing and kick the crimnals out, worse they actaully suck up to them.

The hell with our laws and the good of the country, thats always secondary to their ambition for power.

It really is disgusting when you see that clearly. :eyeroll:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Well stated Bob. Hope the knee goes well,I have had one worked on twice,the though of going to get it done is a lot worser than the surgery itself. The though part is the follow up,do what they tell you and it will be fine.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see it very much the same Bob.

Both parties see the increasing population and the potential votes. Further, I think democrats drool over the thought of getting those votes through government dependence ie. welfare. Republicans are just plain frightened so don't take action. No action and the democrats will win in the very near future. But then republican (and democrat) politicians are like children, they think of the next election and not the future. Eat your candy now and to heck with the future. 
There isn't much in Washington worth the 2X4 to slap them upside the head with.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Can you get a good buy on the 2X4's I think they would sell right now.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Only one flaw in the orginal statement. A U.S. citizen can buy waterfront property now. The law switched about 4 years ago. I had looked then, but now looking at Costa Rica instead.


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

i'm willin to bet that they would stop crossing the border if we started shooting every 10th person that tried to cross the border. Repeat offenders anyone? But then again, you would have the "OMG you shot mi poppy!" or the " You shot my no good, criminal son!" lawsuits.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Anyone with half a brain can see our immigration laws are a joke.We don't need an electric fence with guard dogs and machine guns.....but come'on.This situation is ridiculous.

Just hope no one I know gets blown up in the next attack. :eyeroll:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ken unfortunately it will probably take another attack and big loss of life before the idiots in congress feel enough pressure to do the right thing.

I worry that a big airline hub like Atlanta and huge populations we have here makes us an attractive target.

The county between the one and I live in and Atlanta has more people than the whole state up ND.

Over 5 million people in just metro AtlantA now.

I have to get out of here


----------

